# Drinking after recovery



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I have only been recovered about a week and I was wondering if it is at all possible

to drink alcohol without this coming back? I am young and I do want to have cosmos
and margaritas with my friends. Any personal expericences with this?


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm 100% recovered (purely because of the fact I've forgotten what 'normal' is, so I may or may not be recovered) BUT I have tried drinking alcohol since feeling better and for me personally, it was goood. I don't know if it was the alcohol itself or the fact I was in the company of others and actually socializing for a change, but for me it was a positive experience.  It'll undoubtedly be a different experience for each individual though


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

how long did u have dp? and ejl your not fully recovered yet youll kno when u are ur well on ur way tho


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I know I'm not, but sometimes I feel like I'm allllmost there ish


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I had it for about 4 weeks been recovered about 9days


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not recovered but I still drink now and then. It doesn't even feel worse the day after in case of emotional problems (=dp). So short story short it doesn't affect my DP but it's really not worth cause the problems are still there.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

haha i like how your screenname is jack daniel


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Hadn't really thought of that actually lol


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

lol Thanks for the input. I don't want to get falling over drunk, I just want to be able to go and have a cocktail every now and then with my friends. I guess I'll wait till I've been recovered for a few more weeks or months till I start again.


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

my dp was triggered by a drinking binge so i would be careful with drinking alcohol...


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

update: Had only one beer with good close friends and It didnt come back. Im not going to make it a habit, but Its great to know I can still enjoy these things one in a blue moon:]


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

timzie said:


> my dp was triggered by a drinking binge so i would be careful with drinking alcohol...


My dp was triggered by a panic attack fueled by my own thoughts so I would be careful with living and thinking...


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

-As a drinker, i would say its ok if your drinking with your friends to have a good time then yes and if you dont have negative/fearful thinking symptom from DP (for liquor is a "Depressant")or if your taking any pills (for it might interact with the meds) ,

~But if your just drinking to drink your sorrows/sadness/ or just plain want to forget about this and that .Then no, dont drink. for you are escaping reality which would put you back in the same place."DP"

Also ,drink responsibly!~


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I drink few beers twice a week and my DP is not getting worse. It does not influent my recovery => I am getting better everyday. But you gotta be responsible and stable person (not a "negative thinker" and "whiny man"). If you meet these conditions you can surely drink sometimes. ;-)


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Does it make your symptoms worse at all while youre drinking ?


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Fearless said:


> you're doing a great job in lying to yourself. anybody who says drinking is not affecting recovery knows it's not true.


What's the matter with drinking? I mean... DP is a form of a psychosomatic illness. A way to block pain, right? I think we should live our lives by solving our past traumas and resolving our pain. Not by avoiding a few drinks. I don't advocate getting blasted every day, but completely avoiding alcohol? I think you get my point. Also the one thing that we know that absolutely worsens DP is running away from our fears, repressing more emotions, etc...

If you really believe that alcohol worsens DP, tell me please. I would really like to know


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Fearless said:


> And what do you think, drinking alcohol is what? Another way of blocking and masking pain. Another way of running away. The "easy" way to get rid of tension. To get rid of a tension which is there for a reason.
> 
> Now, I will believe that alcohol is not hurting recovery as soon as somebody tells me how you can resolve your repressed pain while being dissociated AND drunk?
> 
> DPd people - emotionally speaking - are half-blind. Now, a drunk DPd people is a blind man in the dark forest with his eyes covered. At night. Good luck trying to get out of the forest.


Ok I understand what you mean now. It's a good point


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah Fearless, your post give me insight from a different point of view. I appreciate it...


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thx Fearless. I am open minded to new solutions and I surely know what you mean (great answer with a lot of "raw true"). This movie interested me and I am gonna watch it tonight...


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Really good movie. Sorry for the off topic just really needed to say it hehe


----------

